# How to make a Concrete Cover (Lid) for Septic TanK?



## mezcalero (Jan 15, 2010)

I just had my septic tank pumped out. The workmen informed me that the concrete lid which is burried about 15 inches under ground was broken and needed to be replaced. The septic tank company will replace it for $175. I figure it has to be much cheaper to make one myself but I don't know how. Can anyone help? 

I assume I need to build a form. The cover is 22 inches X 22 inches and about 5 inches thick. There is a rebar handle protruding from the top to facilitate placement and removal. I assume there is also rebar in the cover to add strength. The sides of the cover are not 90 degree angles. I'd say they are more like 75 or 80 degrees. I attached a drawing of the side view for reference.

What kind of concrete do I use? Do I need rebar in the cover or just the one piece that serves as a handle? How do I build the form for the cover? What materials do I need for the form?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you cover it with a 24 x 24 inch sidewalk paver. would be a whole lot cheaper.

build it out of 2 x 6 would probably work for the forms.
I would add some rebars to it for strength
mix a couple of bags of readimix, but use very little water. as little as possible to get as much strength as possible.
pour and keep the forms on it for 2 days before peeling it. Don't move it for a week after that.


----------

